# الإشارات والأفخاخ الفرعونية



## محمد الدالى (3 يونيو 2013)

*مقدمة الإشارات والأفخاخ

القدماء عندما كانوا يخفوا ممتلكاتهم من الآخرين كانوا يضعون علامات والرموز على المواقع لمساعدتهم على التذكر عن ما اخفوا من أشياء ثمينة.

هذه العلامات وضعت للمساعدة في توجيه الطريق لهم ، و ذلك عن طريق النحت من الجبال والهضاب وصخور ، أو أصغر منها أو على أشجار ، وذلك ليعطيهم القدرة على العودة إلى الموقع المحدد واسترداد هذه الدفائن ، وربما بعد عدة مئات من السنين أو في وقت لاحق.

هذه الرسائل او العلامات التي تركوها ، كانت معروفة فقط من قبلهم أو تلك التي يثقون بهم مع المعلومات بحيث أنهم لا يريدون أن يجعلوا من السهل ، بالنسبة للآخرين لفهم هذه الرسائل او العلامات ، كأن لا يأتي أي شخص ويأخذ منه ما كان لهم بكل سهولة ، وكذلك امتازوا بالإخفاء والخداع وبأي وسيلة أخرى لحماية الموقع المذكور.

البحث هو مفتاح العثور على الموقع الدقيق حيث أن العديد من هذه العناصر موجودة وسيتطلب الأمر الكثير من الجهد في البحث لفهم جوانب كثيرة من البحث عن الكنز من خلال العلامات وليس سهلا كما قد يظن بعض الناس، العثور على الموقع الذي يبحث عنه بهذه السهولة .

من المهم أن نتذكر أن جميع المعالم والخرائط والعلامات والرموز ، وبغض النظر عمن وضعها هناك ، هي في الواقع "رسائل مشفرة" لها معان هامة ، أو معاني متعددة وفي كثير من الأحيان الاتجاهات ليست واضحة كما أنهم لا يريدون أي شخص يكون قادر على العثور على هذه المواقع.. من خلال وضع الأفخاخ على مواقعهم .

و هذه العلامات والرسائل تحمل معلومات أكثر بكثير مما تقدم ولذلك عرف القدماء هذه الحقائق وهذا هو السبب وراء وضع هذه الأفخاخ حول الأماكن ذات الأهمية لأولئك الذين لا يتعين عليهم الد*** .

هذه الأفخاخ حقيقية لحماية مواقعهم ، كالفخاخ الأرضية ، والأفخاخ المائية ، ونشر السموم كالزرنيخ على الأرض للزوار والدخلاء الذين لم يأذن بالد***.
"أفخاخ الموت" هذه تمت مناقشتها من قبل واضعيها لتدوم أقصى مدة زمنية بحيث لا تتأثر بتقلبات الزمن لذلك لا أعتقد أنه بسبب الزمن باتت هذه الأفخاخ غير صالحة للعمل ، وأحذر هنا من أن أي خطأ قد يكون حياتك مقابلها!

المعلومات الواردة في هذه الفصول الدراسية ، ستساعدك في محاولة فك هذه الرسائل ، التي تركت لنا لمعرفة ما كان لديهم من " علم" ، ولذلك نحن نحتاج الى القليل من الحس السليم وإتباع القوانين ، والأهم من ذلك كله هو العودة إلى عالمهم وديارهم لدراسة حياتهم والتفكير بفكرهم لمعرفة كيف كانوا يفكرون .






**رموز وعلامات الخطر أو رموز إشارات الخطر
Danger Signs/Symbols

الإشارات التالية هي إشارات ورموز لأفخاخ على كنز ، او مكان له أهمية كبيرة بحيث تم وضع الفخ عليه :

**

*


*

*


*من الضروري أن تأخذ بجدية الإشارات المحذرة ومن يقصدون بالتحذيرات والإشراف عليها ويمكن أن يكونوا بانتظار الحدث كما هو الحال مع كثير من هذه المعاني المتعددة .


**

*


*إشارة البرق أو الصاعق هو رسالة قوية للغاية ، لجميع الذين يحاولون للد*** الى موقع ، وهذا يعني " الموت المطلق " أو" مصيدة الموت ".

إشارة البرق كما ذكرنا أعلاه لا يمنكن أن نغفل عنها أو عن أي شيء يبدوا مماثل لها، ومن الأفضل أن نفترض أن كل موقع به ثروة ، نحتاج إلى دوام التفكير باستمرار عن "الفخاخ" ومع هذا النوع من التفكير ، سوف تكون دائما أكثر استعدادا وحذرا للوقوع بشركها .
**</B></I>




*​*
*

*رمز علامات السلاحف
Turtle Signs/Symbols

السلحفاة وهي إشارة تستخدم لتعطينا الاتجاهات ، بحيث تشير إلى أثر أو حيث يوجد الكنز. وعلينا أن نلاحظ وبكل عناية كل شيء عن السلحفاة؟ ذيل، السيقان ، الرأس ، أو أو أي علامات عليها؟


**

*

*فمثلا إذا تمت إزالة الرأس أو طمسه فهذا يشير إلى أنه قد تم إخراج الكنز أو إزالته.

ننظر عن كثب ، إذا كان يبدو وكأنه إزالة الأخيرة ، قد ترغب في الاستمرار من الممكن أيضا أن الكنز مازال في مكانه كاستخدام مثل هذا الخداع لإبقائكم في مواصلة البحث أو إنهم يعتقدون ان الآخرين سوف يملون وسيقومون بإنهاء البحث وسوف تترك الموقع بحله نضع ذلك في الاعتبار عندما تجد مثل هذا النوع من الإشارات

أيضا قد تكون بعض السلاحف تحمل علامات على ظهرها وتكون هذه مؤشر الاتجاه لتظهر لك الطريق الذي يجب أن نسلكه.
السلحفاء : منها ما يأتي بالحجم الطبيعي ودفينه من الذهب ومنها ما يكون اصغر بكثير من الحجم الطبيعي ودفينه مجوهرات ثمينة وللعلم كلما صغر حجم أي إشارة كانت دفينه اثمن .
*​*
**</B></I> *





*سلحفاة أنصاب

وبالإضافة إلى إشارة السلاحف هناك أيضا الآثار سلحفاة كما أن هذه الآثار يمكن العثور عليها في هذا المجال وهي عبارة عن صخرة كبيرة جدا كوضع الرأس والساقين والذيل .

الصورة التالية هي واحدة لمثل هذه الإشارة التي أدت إلى العثور على منجم من الذهب ، وكان حل هذه الإشارة هو اتجاه الرأس إلى اليسار وكانت ذروة توج على قمة الرأس إلى مستوى أعلى ، كأن تتماشى مع الرأس وإشارته ، وعندما كانت تتماشى وهاتين الإشارتين تم البحث في مساحة حوالي 150 متر وهناك وجدنا شق كبير كان قد تم إخفائه بين الصخور الكبيرة التي كانت تستخدم لإخفاء مدخل المنجم بشكل فني متقن ذو صعوبة كان العثور عليه بحيث مررنا علية عدة مرات وكان يبدو طبيعيا في الجبل .

**

*


*ننظر عن كثب ، على الجانب الأيمن العلوي من الصخرة من الوسط ، والتي تشكل الجزء الخلفي ، كان هناك شكل منحوت من القلب يقولون لنا أن هذه الإشارة من السلاحف التي ستقودنا الى الذهب.

ملاحظة : إن لم تستطع حل إشارة أو علامة ما ، لا تدمر أي علامات أو اي رموز أو أي نصب هي من القطع الأثرية وضرورة أن تبقى كما هي حتى أن بعضها يلفت الانتباه ، إحترم وقدر هذه الأعمال الفنية الرائعة ، وهناك من يستطيع مجارات الحل .
*







*رموز وعلامات القياس
Measurement Signs/Symbols

كلمات مثل :
( Vara )
(braza)
(estado)

الخطوات ، والأماكن تسببت في مشاكل لقياس المسافات للباحثين عن الكنوز في جميع أنحاء العالم لكي يكون مصطلحة مشتركة بدلا التي نستخدمها اليوم
فمثلا قبل سنوات لم يكن هذا هو الحال انظروا كيف أن التاريخ لم يتغير منهم على مر السنين.

"وفارا" هي إسبانية الكلمة و في البداية كانت تعني أنه قد يكون القياس في المكان من 30 بوصة تصل إلى 35.9 بوصة .
ويمكن لعدم الدقة في المسافات كانت السبب في عدم المقدرة على العثور على ما كانوا يبحثون عنه وكان ما يقرب من 32 بوصة ، والذي كان خطوة طبيعية لجندي اسباني وتقاس "فارا" 33 بوصة بالضبط.

كل علامة تمثل المسافة التي هي تحسب واحدة أو إضافة معا للحصول على المجموع وهذه العلامات هي مجرد وحدة قياس ويجوز لكل علامة يعني أنها تمثل : 1 ، 10 ، 50 ، أو 100 من هذه المسافات. اعتمادا على الذين وضعوا هذه المسافات في المقام الأول.

"استادو" وتعبر عن قياس العمق الأدنى للدفين ، من قبل اليسوعيون الإسبان أو قساوسة الكاثوليك هم من أنشئوا هذه الاحداثيات مثل 7Inch بحيت يكون كل إنش يمثل 2.55 سم أو 5 Ftوغالبا ما يكون مشابه لإشارة الفارا ، ولكن الآن وقد تبين أن كل عمق تمثل علامة "1" أو (estado) لا غير .

"و Braza" كان أيضا 5 أقدام و 7 بوصات و تستخدم في الغالب من قبل قراصنة البحار كمسافة قياس، وعند دفن الكنوز وتقديم الخرائط كانوا يستعملون عبارة "فارا" ، وهذه الكلمات دلت عليها خبرتهم باستخدام المسافة braza 7 "5" ، من أجل لكل سرعة أو مسافة Vara

هناك نوعان من "رابطات". النظام الأساسي (الأرض) والبحري (المحيط) واعتبر الدوري المتغير الأساسي من 2.12 – 2.18 ميل باعتبار أن هناك الكثير من التناقضات في المسافة ، والتحقق من جميع المناطق التي هي في بينهما.كل هذا الخلط مشوش تماما ولكن هذه ليست سوى بعض من المشاكل التي سنمر بها وهو فقط على الارض .

تذكر : العلامات والإشارات والرموز التي ستراها في هذا المجال ، ستنظر الى مشاكل كثير عورة في أشكالها.

**

*


*

*

*</I>








**أفخاخ الموت
Death Traps

**أو ما تسمى " رموز الخطر " وهذه الدروس هي على الأرجح الأكثر أهمية لمعرفة ولفهم كل شخص يجب أن تعرف عن هذه الفخاخ وكيف كان يفكر .
نحن معظمنا وغالبا عند الخروج لأي رحلة في الهواء الطلق لأي غرض كان ، يجب ان نتعلم عن مخاطر في هذه البيئة أو المنطقة "العدائية" كالثعابين والعقارب والعناكب ، والحيوانات المفترسة ( ذوات ال 4 أرجل أو من النوع 2 أرجل) ، الخ.

السلامة العامة يجب أن يكون أولا وقبل كل شيء ، في ذهننا ونحن جميعا همنا هو حماية أنفسنا بأفضل ما يمكن وبشتى الطرق .

عند ظهور هذه الإشارات والرموز أخبر جميع من معك عن هذه الأفخاخ المميتة وما فيها من حماية "للذهب " والهدف من ذلك ليزيد من مدى الانتباه والحذر بشكل كبير .

القدماء وغيرهم تفننوا وأبدعوا في تصميم أفخاخ الموت إبتداءاً من الأفخاخ البسيطة جدا والقاتلة بنفس الوقت إلي الكبيرة ، كالتوسع في التصميم الى الأكبر كالحفر تحت صخرة ضخمة زنة 4-5 طن ليختل توازنها مع أي حركة مما يجعل انهيارها من خلال حركة بسيطة تنهار فوقك إذا تجاهلت أي من هذه التحذيرات في أي نفق ، وقد تختم مصيرك هناك .

وإلى جانب الصخور الكبيرة والأرضيات التي تتأثر بوزنك ، قد يكون هناك بعض غرف المواد الكيميائية السامة على الأرض تعكر صفو الجسيمات الدقيقة من الغبار وإذا كنت على غير معرفة مسبقة بما يدور من حولك فأنت مهدد بالموت البطيء والمؤلم .

هم سوف يضايقونك في بعض المغريات فلا تصرف الانتباه الى مثل هذه الانحرافات الصغيرة ولو لواحدة ، إذ هناك الكثير مثل هذا "الطعوم" أو "الافخاخ "، وهذا يخبرك ويقول لك أن هناك الكثير من الفخاخ في انتظارك فيرجى الحذر أو الإبتعاد .

رمز " القلب " ، الى أي اسباني وتعني ذهباً هم يغيرون القلب عن طريق إضافة أو إزالة إي أجزاء لتغيير المعنى العام وإليك بعض الأمثلة :

# 1 قلب مع خط صدع أو فصل واحد من فصوص من الجسم الرئيسي تغيير القلب على هذا النحو ، يقول لنا عدة رسائل أن هناك فخ الموت وسيتم تقسيم قلبك إذا كنت لم تلتزم بهذا التحذير.

# 2 قلب مع مرور البرق او صاعقة من خلاله عبارة عن تحذير رئيسي وقد لا يشير إلى اتجاه أي جانب للفخ وعليك بالحذر التام طوال البحث.

# 3 قلب مع المؤشر أسفل يعني فصل في الجسم الرئيسي وهذا لا يحذر من فخ الموت فقط ،بل الى نقطة القاع السفلية، ويشير إلى الفخ نفسه.

# 4 قلب مع اتخاذ إجراءات صارمة للمركز وهذا ما يوفر لك فقط محذرا من أن الفخ هو القريب ، ولكن لا يشير الى الاتجاه.

# 5 هو رمز القلب الذي يروي عن فخ مؤكد ولا أي إشارة الاتجاه.
*​*
**​*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يونيو 2013)

موضوع فوق الرائع بصراحة


----------



## محمد الدالى (4 يونيو 2013)

*شكراً*

*لارا بنت الملك*

*أنتى الرائعة*

*تقبلى تحياتى *​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 يونيو 2013)

معلومات قيمة جدا ومفيدة
المهم فين الذهب


----------



## محمد الدالى (4 يونيو 2013)

*حبيب يسوع*

*اشكرك على المرور وتواجدك *
*احلى من الذهب*
*استنى بس لما نحفر ونطلع *
*نصيبك محفوظ*​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (4 يونيو 2013)

موضوعك العلمي غاية في الغزارة والجدة المعلوماتية
حفظك الله وزادك من كل علم 
المنتدي نور بيك
ادمك الله زخرا لمنتدانا الغالي ياغالي


----------



## محمد الدالى (4 يونيو 2013)

مينا اميل كامل 
موضوعك العلمي غاية في الغزارة والجدة المعلوماتية
حفظك الله وزادك من كل علم
المنتدي نور بيك
ادمك الله زخرا لمنتدانا الغالي ياغالي

*مينا حبيبى *
*معقول الكلام دا كله ليا انا*
*ربنا يخليك حبيبى *
*وانا فرحان بتواجدى معكم* ​


----------

